# New to Cichlids



## DanInPA (Aug 8, 2020)

I have a 75 gallon tank. My water out of the tap is ph 8.2 with GH 13 and KH 17, which from everything I have read seems ideal for cichlids. I was thinking of a Mbuna tank with Yellow Tail Acei, Yellow Labs, and Red Zebras. Does this sound like it would work? I've heard that overstocking helps to keep down aggression, is this true? How many should I get? How many can I add at one time to a newly cycled tank? If I were to go with the fish I mentioned above, which ones should I start with? After the first group, how many can I add at one time? I welcome any and all advice. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

Shoot for 20 fish if you choose relatively peaceful species. This is the correct level of overstocking.

Cycle your tank with ammonia without fish (allow six weeks) and you can and should add them all at once.

I would avoid mixing yellow labs and red zebras as they cross breed.


----------



## DanInPA (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I do want to try to avoid cross breeding. Do you have any recommendations that would be good in place of the Red Zebras? When I purchase the fish, I will probably get unsexed juveniles. Would you recommend 7 or 8 of each species? I would like to try 3 different species I think. Also, I know they will need good filtration. I've read a lot about multiple filters. Do you have any recommendations? I'm not sure if I should go with a canister, or some sort of hang on the back, or a combination. I also understand that an air stone and power head are a good idea to have. Any thoughts?. As the subject implies, this is new to me and there is a lot of information out there some of it conflicting. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try rusties (Iodotropheus sprengerae) or Cynotilapia zebroides Cobue instead of the zebras. Plan on 1m:6f of each. Start with 12 of each and rehome extra males as they mature and cause trouble.

I see no need for air stones or power heads. I like to get my aeration along with filtration. Shoot for 8X to 10X GPH.

I find canisters the quiet solution. I use the API Rena Filstar XP canisters, but nothing wrong with an HOB for a more affordable solution if you don't mind a little extra hum.

Read the articles in the Cichlid-forum Library...starting with cycling with ammonia in the water chemistry section.


----------

